# Removing Scratches From Macbook Front



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everyone, Does anyone know how to remove the scratches from the lid of a Macbook? What solution is best for doing it? There was debating of either Brasso or Novus Plastic Polish, I wasn't sure which to go with. I accidentally scratched it installing my new ram, should of put something under the desk =(. Anyways, and help would be greatly apperciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

plastic polish will do it.


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> plastic polish will do it.


Any specific one? Will Novus Plastic Polish do the trick, if so do you know version, the cream of the fine scratch remover?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I use Meiguir's Plastix. I use it for the screen and everything. Takes everything off. Screen has never looked better. Cheers.


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Where can I get that in Canada?


----------



## VTECMAN (Aug 14, 2007)

id like to know where in Canada this is available too.


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

Meguiar's Plastix is available at Canadian Tire in the automotive waxes and polish aisle. Not sure if I'd want to try it on the screen or not though? 

I would love to know how to keep the black Macbook clean - I know there are all sorts of threads about covers and cleaning techniques, but is there a way to give it an even coat of greasiness so that finger prints and oils from palms just aren't noticeable anymore?

I'm not sure whether I'm kidding about this or not.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I own a Blackbook, and here's what I do to keep it looking good:

For the outside, I found a product in the states called Countertop Magic, which is essentially a laminate. This does a great job of keeping the outside looking good.

For the screen, I only use iKlear, the apple-approved stuff, or just a damp microfibre cloth. The keyboard is usually protected by a matching (white letters on black keys) silicon skin from Exo (xskn.com) and the wrist area is protected by a self-stick skin from marware. Still looks like the day I bought it.


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Chas m, I'll have to check those products out. 

The Blackbooks are a lot of work to keep clean, but they look so cool!! Kind of the same argument about black cars.


----------

